
Cyberattack Steals PC Data Through Its Power Supply - inapis
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/cyberattack-steals-pc-data-through-its-power-supply
======
inapis
Linked paper ->
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.00395](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.00395)

